# Sore After Endoscopy



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

First I must say I have fibromyalgia, so this may be a factor. Had the endoscopy yesterday and still today have a sore throat, gas pains and slightly sore belly. They removed 5 polyps from my stomach--thank goodness benign, but not a fun procedure. Anyone else feel sore after either endo or colonoscopy?Tania


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh yeh, I was sore after having the endo and colonscopy at the same time. My throat wasn't sore...but my guts were. They took some biopsies, so I don't know if that would cause pain?? But I was sorer than usual for a couple of days. Polly


----------

